# Extreme Metal albums in 2016



## Tech Wrath (Feb 17, 2016)

Anyone know any good, new, extreme metal whether it be death or black etc, albums/EPs that are coming out this year? Also maybe some that have came out this year that might have went under the radar.

Here are a few DM projects I know of and am anticipating

Defeated Sanity - Disposal of the Dead EP & Dharmata EP - TBA

Wormed - Krighsu - March 18th

Atlantis Chronicles - Barton's Odyssey - March 25th

Falliujah - Dreamless - April 29

Revocation - Empire of the Obscene - November 13th
(they finished tracking so I'm wondering if Dan is going to go work on an album with Artificial Brain that might release around the time of this record and they'll tour together like they did in the past)

Carnifex - 'unknown' - This summer


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 17, 2016)

New Gorguts EP is dropping later this spring.


----------



## feraledge (Feb 17, 2016)

I hear Necrophagist are working on a new album.


----------



## setsuna7 (Feb 17, 2016)

feraledge said:


> I hear Necrophagist are working on a new album.



Yeah, like for the past 20 years already!!


----------



## stevexc (Feb 17, 2016)

New Fleshgod Apocalypse is brutal as all hell. The new Rotting Christ isn't too bad either.


----------



## JD27 (Feb 17, 2016)

> Revocation - Empire of the Obscene - November 13th
> (they finished tracking so I'm wondering if Dan is going to go work on an album with Artificial Brain that might release around the time of this record and they'll tour together like they did in the past)



Does this really count as new? I thought this was just a remix\remastered release with some bonus tracks from their Demo EP?


----------



## celticelk (Feb 17, 2016)

New Wolvserpent on 3/4, but that's the only thing I'm tracking right now.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 18, 2016)

Borknagar which is insanely good is out (avant-garde black with folk influences)
Obscura is out
Rotting Christ, very good is out
Decrepit Birth is in the mixing process
Vektor will be out in May


----------



## Mega-Mads (Feb 18, 2016)

If you're into something filthy, then listen to the Pissgrave debut.. It's almost scary..


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 18, 2016)

Ahhh, you know what cool thing could come out of this 2016?
The new Wolves In The Throne Room 

Anyway...checking a site that is updated with releases and dates.
Won't link the site as it has download links so it's illegal
I won't mention smallish bands
Aborted
October Tide
Wormhole
Necronomicon
Death Angel
Testament
Amon Amarth
Destruction
Novembre
Miasmal
Inherit Disease
Absu
Omnihility
Ragnarok
Entombed
Devildriver
Protector
Blood Red Throne
Just to name the first pages I skimmed...


----------



## chopeth (Feb 18, 2016)

I love WITTR but last Celestine was a piece of sh*t for me, I can't wait for the release of a real new album soon


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 18, 2016)

chopeth said:


> I love WITTR but last Celestine was a piece of sh*t for me, I can't wait for the release of a real new album soon


That one was clearly intended as an experiment and we all hope it's just an odd episode.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Feb 18, 2016)

I like this thread. Moar metuhlz!


----------



## Blytheryn (Feb 18, 2016)

Pretty sure we'll see a return for Skeletonwitch this year, although sadly without Chance Garnette. Hoping it will blow my mind again.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 18, 2016)

Ion Dissonance. That's probably at the top of the list for me.


----------



## thrsher (Feb 18, 2016)

the new putridity that just came out last year is spot on.

i am really anticipating the new xenomorphic contamination that is about to come out.

pretty much anything that new standard elite is putting out is always good too


----------



## Tech Wrath (Feb 18, 2016)

thrsher said:


> the new putridity that just came out last year is spot on.



Ya that remastered edition was definitely better than the original
(Also why I included Revocation even though its only being re-tracked etc because they often sound twice as good as the original)

I think they were supposed to release some fresh, new material this year but heard that they lost their vocalist.


----------



## Tech Wrath (Feb 18, 2016)

Also

The Zenith Passage - Solipsist - April 15th


----------



## Michael_Ten (Feb 18, 2016)

New Virus, June 3


----------



## thrsher (Feb 18, 2016)

Tech Wrath said:


> Ya that remastered edition was definitely better than the original



huh? are you referring to abominable putridity remaster? 

im referring to Ignominious Atonement by the band Putridity that just came out


----------



## vilk (Feb 18, 2016)

Michael_Ten said:


> New Virus, June 3



Virus from Norway?

I've definitely never considered them extreme metal

but I am definitely pumped if this is true!!
unless it's not Virus from Norway...


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Feb 18, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Ahhh, you know what cool thing could come out of this 2016?
> The new Wolves In The Throne Room
> 
> Anyway...checking a site that is updated with releases and dates.
> ...



What site is this? and Which Wormhole? There are 3 of them, all relatively new, as far as I know



Tech Wrath said:


> Ya that remastered edition was definitely better than the original
> (Also why I included Revocation even though its only being re-tracked etc because they often sound twice as good as the original)
> 
> I think they were supposed to release some fresh, new material this year but heard that they lost their vocalist.



I couldn't possible disagree more, haha
I thought the original sounded wayyyyyyy better. Felt like a lot of things that made the original so great were lost in the remaster.

But yeah, Matti Way left the band, kind of curious as to why


----------



## NicePants (Feb 18, 2016)

feraledge said:


> I hear Necrophagist are working on a new album.


----------



## crg123 (Feb 18, 2016)

feraledge said:


> I hear Necrophagist are working on a new album.


----------



## vilk (Feb 18, 2016)

NicePants said:


>



that gif made me laugh the .... out loud in the middle of the office


----------



## Michael_Ten (Feb 18, 2016)

vilk said:


> Virus from Norway?
> 
> I've definitely never considered them extreme metal
> 
> ...



Yes, Virus from Norway.
karismanews | Karisma Records

I guess everyone has their own definition of what "extreme" is. In my opinion, just because they aren't using hyper-brutal tech-death riffs doesn't mean it can't be extreme to some other degree.


----------



## Michael_Ten (Feb 18, 2016)

To make up for my lack of extremeness, I hear rumors of Plebeian Grandstand, Artificial Brain and Buckshot Facelift all coming out with new stuff.


----------



## monkeysuncle (Feb 18, 2016)

OH GOD PLZ MORBID ANGEL1!!1!!!


----------



## Tech Wrath (Feb 18, 2016)

thrsher said:


> huh? are you referring to abominable putridity remaster?
> 
> im referring to Ignominious Atonement by the band Putridity that just came out



Oh hahaha thought you were talking about abominable putridity


----------



## Dana (Feb 18, 2016)

Deeds Of Flesh is supposed to release one.

FTW!!!!!!!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 19, 2016)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> What site is this? and Which Wormhole? There are 3 of them, all relatively new, as far as I know


The site is Ukrainian...its name has the same meaning as "obscure planet"
Also, sorry, I deceived you with Wormhole, I meant Wormed, from Spain.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 19, 2016)

Morbid Angel... with Tucker back at vocals could be brutal. As long as NONE of that industrial experimentation is involved, I'm really looking forward to/hoping highly in it.

Inanimate Existence will have a new record out this year; I absolutely loved their latest so this should not disappoint. 

The new Wormed is promising. Face and ear ripping actually.

Decrepit Birth I've been drooling about. And yes, Deeds of Flesh are working on something. This is a brilliant year so far!

How about black metal releases? Wolves In The Throne Room would be awesome, but what else that anyone knows of (any strain of black metal, really)?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 19, 2016)

DISGORGE


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 19, 2016)

edit: double post


----------



## Blytheryn (Feb 19, 2016)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Morbid Angel... with Tucker back at vocals could be brutal. As long as NONE of that industrial experimentation is involved, I'm really looking forward to/hoping highly in it.
> 
> Inanimate Existence will have a new record out this year; I absolutely loved their latest so this should not disappoint.
> 
> ...



I've heard that Dimmu Borgir are back in the studio, or are in the process of releasing a new album. Hoping for a return to In Sorte Diaboli.


----------



## vilk (Feb 19, 2016)

Michael_Ten said:


> Yes, Virus from Norway.
> karismanews | Karisma Records
> 
> I guess everyone has their own definition of what "extreme" is. In my opinion, just because they aren't using hyper-brutal tech-death riffs doesn't mean it can't be extreme to some other degree.



Well, I should have said, I don't even think about the band as being metal.

But they are metal, I admit, especially these days. But back when Carheart was their only release I considered the group to be like a modern take on new-wave music, and I guess they just got stuck in my heads dewey decimal system under that genre.

But definitely starting with The Black Flux you see them sort of taking Ved Buens Ende and merging the two styles together.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 19, 2016)

Tech Wrath said:


> Also
> 
> The Zenith Passage - Solipsist - April 15th



Forgot to mention this. This album is going to be what The Faceless should have released, I feel like.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 19, 2016)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Morbid Angel... with Tucker back at vocals could be brutal. As long as NONE of that industrial experimentation is involved, I'm really looking forward to/hoping highly in it.
> 
> Inanimate Existence will have a new record out this year; I absolutely loved their latest so this should not disappoint.
> 
> ...




Dark Funeral are surely going to release something
Probably Immortal without Abbath (even if it sounds like Steak without beef)
Darkthrone will release a record.
Going to google "black metal in 2016"


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 19, 2016)

MikeH said:


> Forgot to mention this. This album is going to be what The Faceless should have released, I feel like.



Speaking of The Faceless, there's that coming as well. I like the new The Zenith Passage track. Should be a good record.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 23, 2016)

Maybe not extreme sounding but conceptually extreme...
it seems that Psychotic Waltz are going to release a new album


----------



## p0ke (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm mostly looking forward to the new Moonsorrow album, Jumalten Aika, which will be released on april fools day  
New Gojira album should be coming soon too, but I don't really consider them extreme anymore.


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 23, 2016)

Obscura!


----------



## Mangle (Feb 23, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> it seems that Psychotic Waltz are going to release a new album


Where did you hear this? Because isn't Watchtower gonna be recording to?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 24, 2016)

p0ke said:


> I'm mostly looking forward to the new Moonsorrow album, Jumalten Aika, which will be released on april fools day
> New Gojira album should be coming soon too, but I don't really consider them extreme anymore.



Not extreme? They are so... extremely awesome


----------



## DLG (Feb 24, 2016)

Mangle said:


> Where did you hear this? Because isn't Watchtower gonna be recording to?



Psychotic Waltz posted on Facebook that they have written 8 new songs and have a couple more to go for a new album. But the speed at which they are working, doubt it comes out this year. 

Watchtower just signed with Prosthetic to release a new EP. 

It will essentially be the four new "Mathematics" songs we have already heard with one new 10-minute song. 

Looks like they are going to split the album up into two EPs, since they also write and record very slowly.


----------



## JimF (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm looking forward to the new Aversions Crown, kinda got my head in my ass regarding other releases though!


----------



## Michael_Ten (Feb 24, 2016)

NEW GORGUTS


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 24, 2016)

^
Sniped by 8 minutes ^___^


----------



## Sumsar (Feb 24, 2016)

Yeah he sniped me by 2 minutes (I posted in the what are you listening too thread) 

Anyway heard it a couple of times now.. I am already a major fan!


----------



## NicePants (Feb 24, 2016)

After I'll Dive in a Man's Anus, I'm very wary of new Morbid Angel stuff, but I'm cautiously optimistic that their next album won't be .....



Michael_Ten said:


> NEW GORGUTS



Now THAT was ....ing heavy. At least Gorguts never lets me down.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 24, 2016)

SO GOOD


----------



## Great Satan (Feb 24, 2016)

Deströyer 666: Exklusiver Vorab-Stream von WILDFIRE - Metal Hammer


----------



## Great Satan (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Sumsar (Feb 24, 2016)

Speaking of extreme metal (this thread is awesome!) I hope Myrkskog will put out a new album this year after Thor quit Morbid Angel last year. He even stated that he wanted to focus on Myrkskog so there is that. I haven't heard anything about it in a while though. They posted in march 2015 that they where rehearsing new material.


----------



## Cnev (Feb 24, 2016)

The new Skaphe is brilliant.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## mgh (Feb 24, 2016)

You could do worse that check out the release by Fuath which is the new project from Andy the guy behind Saor. Clearly Saor are amazing this new band is less folky but still very good. 
You will like The Infernal Sea and Kull I'm sure.


----------



## Stealth7 (Feb 24, 2016)

New Rotten Sound!


----------



## PBC (Feb 24, 2016)

If you guys are into some new Tech Death. The latest album from Omnihilty is streaming on 
Metal Injection right now.

It's pretty killer. Dead Eden and Parasite Existence are my favorite songs so far 

Other new albums I'm looking forward to:

Inherited Disease

Virulency

Oranssi Pazuzu

Katalepsy

Brain Drill

As people already mentioned, I'm pretty stoked for the new Decrepit Birth, Wormed, Rotten Sound, Nails. 

It's hard to predict what else since we're waiting for press. wish-list:

DeathSpell Omega, Blut Aus Nord, Devourment, Portal


----------



## Rizzo (Feb 29, 2016)

Too late to post new Gorguts so...

New Plebeian Grandstand is also coming


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 29, 2016)

Tech Wrath said:


> Revocation - Empire of the Obscene - November 13th
> (they finished tracking so I'm wondering if Dan is going to go work on an album with Artificial Brain that might release around the time of this record and they'll tour together like they did in the past)



If everything goes to plan, you should expect a new Artificial Brain album in 2017.


All of the albums I look forward to have already been mentioned. Insanely stoked for

Virus
Defeated Sanity
Wormed
Gorguts
Plebeian Grandstand


----------



## ProtoTechDeath (Feb 29, 2016)

Holy crap, so glad this thread exists!!


----------



## JoeChugs (Feb 29, 2016)

I've been loving new Obscura ad Fleshgod Apocalypse lately.

What's really cool about the FA record is the instrumental orchestral stuff on the second half, where they leave the band out and you can head the orecestrated stuff solo.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 13, 2016)

I think this will make some people extremely happy, especialli MajMeadows

http://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=CKLU6SnRGt8


----------



## v1gnesh (Mar 13, 2016)

Ola's next album(s) with The Haunted and/or Feared.


----------



## Mik3D23 (Mar 13, 2016)

Ihsahn and hopefully Haken?


----------



## chopeth (Mar 13, 2016)

Mik3D23 said:


> Haken?



Not very extreme afaik


----------



## Mik3D23 (Mar 13, 2016)

chopeth said:


> Not very extreme afaik



Yeah sorry... Apparently I missed the "extreme" part lol

In that case, I think there will be a new Augury album this year, if no on he has mentioned then yet


----------



## MikeH (Mar 13, 2016)

No idea why it didn't hit me until now, but fucking NAILS!


----------



## AChRush1349 (Mar 13, 2016)

I just want more Icelandic black metal. Zhrine is getting lots of hype, and rightfully so. Everything good about Iceland and modern black metal/death metal. Looking forward to the full length.


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 16, 2016)

New vid from ABBATH!



Also: Apparently he has gone over to Schecter instead of ESP/LTD, is there gonna be yet another Schecter signature guitar  (do they ofter anything else these days?).


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 18, 2016)

Mik3D23 said:


> Ihsahn and hopefully Haken?





chopeth said:


> Not very extreme afaik


 
Ihsahn, for sure.



Mik3D23 said:


> Yeah sorry... Apparently I missed the "extreme" part lol
> 
> In that case, I think there will be a new Augury album this year, if no on he has mentioned then yet


 
Augury, there you go. Did not know they had a new one coming out!


----------



## chopeth (Mar 18, 2016)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Ihsahn, for sure.!



I was obviously talking about Haken, but I listened to a new Ihsahn song live last summer and probably not very extreme either.


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 21, 2016)

New song from the upcoming 'The Wretched End' album, the band of Samoth (Emperor, Zyklon), Cosmo (is he the same as Cosmocrator which was a bass session player in the early days of Zyklon??) and with Dominator (Dark Funeral) on drums:


New album apparently hitting on april 22 called "In These Woods, From These Mountains"


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 21, 2016)

chopeth said:


> I was obviously talking about Haken, but I listened to a new Ihsahn song live last summer and probably not very extreme either.


 
True, compared to most. It's more on the extreme side of metal than not, especially the fact that's it's Ihsahn, who still embodies metal more than most. Extreme in spirit/philosophy still. Now if it was Peccatum, yeah no that's not. Still a great listen.

Anyone getting Nergal's folk/country stuff? Is that even coming out this year? I kinda' missed the wagon on that. I'm still hoping for another Behemoth record, though I would be satisfied with them hanging it up with The Satanist.


----------



## Sumsar (Apr 12, 2016)

Second track from The Wrecthed End's upcoming album, with a proper video for it, enjoy 



The mix seems a little weird to be honest, primarily the drums are a bit all over the place, or is it just me?


----------



## Sumsar (May 18, 2016)

Slighty necrobumb, but Inquisition apparently drops a new album this august:


----------



## Mwoit (May 19, 2016)

Sumsar said:


> Slighty necrobumb, but Inquisition apparently drops a new album this august:




Necrobump for extreme metal is fine by me.


----------



## rexbinary (May 19, 2016)

Their prior album (Sounds of the End) was one of my favorite albums of 2013. This new track from their upcoming EP (In Reverence of Forever) sounds good. The upcoming EP is out on July 8th 2016.


----------



## Blood Tempest (May 19, 2016)

Sumsar said:


> Slighty necrobumb, but Inquisition apparently drops a new album this august:




This one is my most anticipated release this year. Cannot wait!!

Also, this record is bound to smash faces:


----------



## drmosh (May 19, 2016)

Blood Tempest said:


> This one is my most anticipated release this year. Cannot wait!!
> 
> Also, this record is bound to smash faces:




Holy .... that's good!
Thanks!


----------



## Blood Tempest (May 19, 2016)

drmosh said:


> Holy .... that's good!
> Thanks!



Definitely one of the heaviest bands out there, IMO. Glad you're digging it!


----------



## bhakan (May 19, 2016)

Blood Tempest said:


> Definitely one of the heaviest bands out there, IMO. Glad you're digging it!


On that topic, they released another new song, super stoked for this album


----------



## GalacticDeath (May 19, 2016)

Releases next month


----------



## Blood Tempest (May 20, 2016)

bhakan said:


> On that topic, they released another new song, super stoked for this album]



SO. MUCH. ANGER.

I love it.


----------



## stevexc (May 20, 2016)

New Winterhorde is shaping up to be fantastic. I'm about 3/4s of the way through it and not disappointed in the slightest.


----------



## GalacticDeath (May 20, 2016)

Never heard of this band but this single release I thought was worth posting. 



Sounds kinda like The Faceless


----------



## DLG (May 24, 2016)

stevexc said:


> New Winterhorde is shaping up to be fantastic. I'm about 3/4s of the way through it and not disappointed in the slightest.




came in to post this. Amazing stuff. 

Anyone who likes melodic/progressive black metal stuff like Borknagar/Vintersorg needs to check this out immediately. 

This track is the bee's knees as well. Best chorus I've heard all year.


----------



## abeigor (May 25, 2016)

I am actually salivating over the new NAILS.


----------



## Sumsar (Jun 1, 2016)

New Dark Funeral album apparently drops in a few days. Here is some of the prereleased tracks:





Not really reinventing anything it seems, still it sounds pretty good to me. I am looking forward to seeing them at the Copenhell festival


----------



## mgh (Jun 1, 2016)

Brymir have a new album out. It's big epic death metal in the vein of Equilibrium or Fleshgod (though minus the blasts)


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jun 1, 2016)

Sumsar said:


> New Dark Funeral album apparently drops in a few days. Here is some of the prereleased tracks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^My vinyl of this was delivered yesterday. Gonna pick it up after work today. I can't wait!

A new Ghoul track dropped today. These guys are always fun.
Ghoulunatics | Tankcrimes


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 1, 2016)

Sumsar said:


> Second track from The Wrecthed End's upcoming album, with a proper video for it, enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> The mix seems a little weird to be honest, primarily the drums are a bit all over the place, or is it just me?




This guy looks like Luc Lemay.

Anyways, here, have these





Loving this album so far






Been waiting for that Zhrine album for what feels like years now. Since they were still going by "Gone Postal"

It delivers though, and it was worth the wait.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jun 2, 2016)

Unsure how long this video will be up, but here's the new Dark Funeral album in it's entirety:



Sounds very old school Dark Funeral to me. I like it a lot.


----------



## Metropolis (Jun 3, 2016)

mgh said:


> Brymir have a new album out. It's big epic death metal in the vein of Equilibrium or Fleshgod (though minus the blasts)




Another excellent band from Finland  I will see them, Equilibrium and Fleshgod live in this summer. And it's gonna be a blast


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 10, 2016)

Another Nails song!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 10, 2016)

Dawn Of Disease seems a band to take into consideration


----------



## Mwoit (Jun 20, 2016)

Surprise release by Indricothere (Colin Marston of Gorguts, Dysrhythmia, Krallice, Behold The Arctopus fame on guitar, Warr guitar, drum programming).

https://indricothere.bandcamp.com/album/iii


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jun 20, 2016)

Unmerciful new album will come out 22 July.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jun 22, 2016)

Another KILLER new Ghoul track. These guys get better with every record, I swear.


----------



## celticelk (Jun 22, 2016)

Has anyone mentioned new Neurosis yet? Because new Neurosis.

Neurosis: NEUROSIS REVEAL INITIAL INFORMATION ABOUT THEIR ELEVENTH ALBUM; PLUS FURTHER EUROPEAN LIVE DATES REVEALED


----------



## oushuehue (Jun 23, 2016)

Sumsar said:


> Slighty necrobumb, but Inquisition apparently drops a new album this august:




THANK YOU SO F*CKIN MUCH!!
I didn't know they were going to release a new album, big fan of Ominous Doctrines of the Perpetual Mystical Macrocosm and Obscure Verses for the Multiverse


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 23, 2016)

Blood Tempest said:


> Another KILLER new Ghoul track. These guys get better with every record, I swear.




Ghoul are so freakin' good. I saw them open for Skeletonwitch at the Roxy in 2014, and it was probably one of the funnest shows I've seen.


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake (Jun 23, 2016)

Is infant annhilator getting away from the satire hyper metal genre, or did I just not listen long enough to their 2016 teaser stuff?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jun 23, 2016)

oushuehue said:


> THANK YOU SO F*CKIN MUCH!!
> I didn't know they were going to release a new album, big fan of Ominous Doctrines of the Perpetual Mystical Macrocosm and Obscure Verses for the Multiverse



Happy to see fellow Inquisition fans on these boards. They are such an incredible band, especially for being only two guys. I think the new album is going to set a high benchmark for the genre, and metal records for the year.



Blytheryn said:


> Ghoul are so freakin' good. I saw them open for Skeletonwitch at the Roxy in 2014, and it was probably one of the funnest shows I've seen.



I've been dying to see them live. It seems like every time they are in Philly, I've got something in the way of me seeing them. One of these days I'll get to see them. Skeletonwitch is incredible live. I've had a lot of good times seeing them perform.


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm too lazy to check and see if this has been posted somewhere.


----------



## abeigor (Jun 23, 2016)

works0fheart said:


> I'm too lazy to check and see if this has been posted somewhere.




Something about that video looks...I dunno, sped up or otherwise altered. Perfect for Wormed, in other words.


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 23, 2016)

abeigor said:


> Something about that video looks...I dunno, sped up or otherwise altered. Perfect for Wormed, in other words.



I feel you and I figured out what it was. If you look carefully, the video is actually in black and white instead of having color. Took me a few too.





/s


----------



## oushuehue (Jun 23, 2016)

Blood Tempest said:


> Happy to see fellow Inquisition fans on these boards. They are such an incredible band, especially for being only two guys. I think the new album is going to set a high benchmark for the genre, and metal records for the year.



Hell yeah man, also the vocals are kinda lower it seems so it's going to be very different, so hyped about this I am probably going to pre-order the album.
Also that Skeletonwitch track, I am probably not the biggest fan but I'm definitely hooked up on that track


----------



## Mwoit (Jun 29, 2016)

Split LP from Blut Aus Nord and Ævangelist







https://dmp666.bandcamp.com/album/codex-obscura-nomina


----------



## celticelk (Jun 30, 2016)

New Inter Arma, streaming now: First Listen: Inter Arma, 'Paradise Gallows' : NPR


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jul 3, 2016)

celticelk said:


> New Inter Arma, streaming now: First Listen: Inter Arma, 'Paradise Gallows' : NPR



I feel like the album would highly benefit from a better production. Sounds kinda weird.


----------



## celticelk (Jul 14, 2016)

New SubRosa in August, with a cut streaming at NPR: Viking's Choice: SubRosa, 'Wound Of The Warden' : All Songs Considered : NPR


----------



## prlgmnr (Jul 15, 2016)

Quite enjoying this today

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXrVZl4_seI

Good to hear drums that sound like drums, I say.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 18, 2016)

Black Metal, released July 15th just a few days ago.


----------



## mgh (Jul 18, 2016)

AdamMaz said:


> Black Metal, released July 15th just a few days ago.



it is a bit overwhelming isn't it, like a BM Anaal Nathrakh. when the synths come in is good but otherwise...not quite. much prefer AN's Eschaton for this sort of thing. or Meads of Asphodel for off-the-wall random ....ness


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 18, 2016)

I too hear the resemblance to Anaal Nathrakh and that sense of overwhelming aggression is precisely why. Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever heard anyone else emulate them in that way so effectively.


----------



## mgh (Jul 19, 2016)

AdamMaz said:


> I too hear the resemblance to Anaal Nathrakh and that sense of overwhelming aggression is precisely why. Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever heard anyone else emulate them in that way so effectively.


if you like that try:


and


----------



## works0fheart (Jul 20, 2016)

New Disgorge teaser.

I'm not sure how long it's been since I've been this hyped for a bdm album, but my body is ready

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1051618154915251&id=100002012286547


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jul 21, 2016)

A third Ghoul track from their upcoming release.


----------



## olejason (Jul 21, 2016)

I could really use a new Suffocation album


----------



## works0fheart (Jul 21, 2016)

Honestly, at this point I wouldn't mind if they even re-recorded some of their old material. I liked Pinnacle but this was still my favorite track off of it lol. I would love to hear some of the classic tunes get this treatment.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Aug 2, 2016)

New Gatecreeper track from their upcoming debut full-length "Sonoran Depravation" via Relapse Records.


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 2, 2016)

According to their Facebook page, Tampa, Florida's Monstrosity will be releasing their 6th album this Fall. This is huge news, if you like them that is, because if it's one thing I can say about this band, it's they definitely take their time putting out albums. 

For those who may not know them but are curious, they're old school/technical death metal who are a big part of the early Tampa, FL. death metal scene along with Cannibal corpse, Deicide, Malevolent Creation, Obituary, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## works0fheart (Aug 2, 2016)

Hell, half of the members of Cannibal Corpse were in Monstrosity and a ton of other people that have played with them have been in some other pretty awesome bands as well.


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 2, 2016)

works0fheart said:


> Hell, half of the members of Cannibal Corpse were in Monstrosity and a ton of other people that have played with them have been in some other pretty awesome bands as well.



I know. I feel bad for Lee Harrison, having to deal with all the line up changes. It would have been awesome if Pat O'Brien, when he was the touring/live guitarist for them in 1996-1997, recorded an album with them using his riffs. I know Lee has a huge part of writing the music for Monstrosity but can you imagine what kind of album they could have made if he let Pat go wild.


----------



## works0fheart (Aug 2, 2016)

Honestly, if Pat left Cannibal Corpse (which he won't) I would be a pretty happy guy. His writing ability is great and half of the stuff he's wrote for CC they've had to avoid playing live because Rob isn't able to play any of it really.

The 2nd option would be to just get rid of Rob since he's sloppy as all hell and I wouldn't mind that at all.


----------



## dongh1217 (Aug 3, 2016)

works0fheart said:


> Honestly, if Pat left Cannibal Corpse (which he won't) I would be a pretty happy guy. His writing ability is great and half of the stuff he's wrote for CC they've had to avoid playing live because Rob isn't able to play any of it really.
> 
> The 2nd option would be to just get rid of Rob since he's sloppy as all hell and I wouldn't mind that at all.


 
Replace Rob with Jeremy Turner and hit the studio straight away

Then we will have a super technical yet brutal as .... CC album very soon


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 3, 2016)

I don't know if Pat is just paying Rob some lip service, but in the Cannibal Corpse DVD, Centuries Of Torment: The First 20 Years, he praises his rhythm work. From what I can hear, Rob is a pretty tight player, but he doesn't have the technique of Pat... For that matter, very few can hang with him!


----------



## works0fheart (Aug 4, 2016)

From the dozens of times I've seen them live Rob has always been sloppy, muddy, and just in general not up too par. I wouldn't mind if they just brought back Jack Owen.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 4, 2016)

works0fheart said:


> From the dozens of times I've seen them live Rob has always been sloppy, muddy, and just in general not up too par. I wouldn't mind if they just brought back Jack Owen.



I trust you. I have only seen them a handful of times and it was always so loud that you could barely hear what the heck was going on. Jack is awesome.


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 4, 2016)

works0fheart said:


> From the dozens of times I've seen them live Rob has always been sloppy, muddy, and just in general not up too par.



That's weird because the guys in Cannibal fired Bob Rusay for not being able to keep up with the band's increasingly difficult/technical music. Rob Barrett has been in Cannibal for a total of 15 years. 4 years the first time he joined and 11 the second time. If Rob was not able to play up to par, I would think the guys in Cannibal would have already fired him by now.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 4, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> That's weird because the guys in Cannibal fired Bob Rusay for not being able to keep up with the band's increasingly difficult/technical music. Rob Barrett has been in Cannibal for a total of 15 years. 4 years the first time he joined and 11 the second time. If Rob was not able to play up to par, I would think the guys in Cannibal would have already fired him by now.



Its hard to know who plays what on the albums, but they are always super tight when they record. I have seen CC live a few times, but I don't remember anyone sounding "off" when they take the stage. That said, it has usually been at festivals and the like so the sound is never that great. Regardless, Rob is a member of the band and they seem to enjoy being with each other. Band chemistry is important too. I agree that they would have let Rob go if he couldn't handle the gig though.


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 4, 2016)

ArtDecade said:


> , but I don't remember anyone sounding "off" when they take the stage.



Pat O'brien did slip up one time but it was a "honest, cool slip up". 

This is on the extra features on their Global Evisceration DVD (2010) in which Cannibal is on tour with Megadeth. Pat explains that they're on stage playing and he turns to see Dave Mustaine off to the side of the stage watching him. This throws Pat's playing off because, you know, it's Dave Mustaine. He's a Legend despite what people think of him. It was funny because Pat, Paul (Cannibal's drummer) and Shawn Drover (Megadeth's drummer) were discussing it and Paul says, "I thought you broke a string or something".


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 8, 2016)

olejason said:


> I could really use a new Suffocation album



Here's some good news. Below is a link in which ex-guitarist, Guy Marchais explains why he quit the band but at the bottom it states that Suffocation are working on their 8th album. 

http://loudwire.com/guy-marchais-departure-from-suffocation-exclusive/


----------



## Blood Tempest (Aug 8, 2016)

This was released a couple months ago. Quickly becoming a favorite of mine:


This was also released earlier this year and is brilliant:


----------



## hodorcore (Aug 10, 2016)

slaeyer new album confirm too


----------



## celticelk (Aug 10, 2016)

New Pallbearer EP: one new tune, plus covers of Black Sabbath and Type O Negative, out today.


----------



## vilk (Aug 10, 2016)

nah way that's awesome I gotta have it


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 10, 2016)

celticelk said:


> New Pallbearer EP: one new tune, plus covers of Black Sabbath and Type O Negative, out today.



Total sneak attack.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Aug 10, 2016)

celticelk said:


> New Pallbearer EP: one new tune, plus covers of Black Sabbath and Type O Negative, out today.



It sounds pretty good. I've listened to it a few times today.


----------



## CreptorStatus (Aug 10, 2016)

abeigor said:


> Something about that video looks...I dunno, sped up or otherwise altered. Perfect for Wormed, in other words.



It was just recorded at a low frame rate. Definitely not sped up though.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 10, 2016)

I dig Pallbearer, but the Type O cover just had me reaching for the original.


----------



## Mangle (Aug 12, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> Here's some good news. Below is a link in which ex-guitarist, Guy Marchais explains why he quit the band but at the bottom it states that Suffocation are working on their 8th album.
> 
> http://loudwire.com/guy-marchais-departure-from-suffocation-exclusive/



Man, that really sucks. He'd been kind of dropping hints for a while now so I knew it was coming, but it's still super lame. His rhythm playing and occasional leads were an integral part of the Suffo experience for me.
And what now with the new album? Frank on the release and Ricky Meyers on the road? No thanks! I'll probably still buy the record (as long as Frank's driving). But the last couple times I've seen the band live, it wasn't so good.... goddamnit!


----------



## bhakan (Aug 23, 2016)

Holy ....


----------



## TimothyLeary (Aug 24, 2016)

That's ....ing heavy!


----------



## exo (Aug 25, 2016)

The title placard calls that "deathmetal".......but is Ulcerste ALWAYS that "black" sounding in their "deathmetal"? Because that is sick and I think I love it!


----------



## bhakan (Aug 25, 2016)

exo said:


> The title placard calls that "deathmetal".......but is Ulcerste ALWAYS that "black" sounding in their "deathmetal"? Because that is sick and I think I love it!


Yea this isn't a huge change from their previous work, which is fine by me because I ....ing love the sound they have going. I highly recommend checking out their album Vermis, one of my favorite death metal records.


----------



## necronoid (Aug 25, 2016)

works0fheart said:


> I'm too lazy to check and see if this has been posted somewhere.



Really glad to see Wormed, a Spanish (Madrid) band round here


----------



## necronoid (Aug 25, 2016)

BTW, new Obituary song just in case you have missed


----------



## Mwoit (Aug 25, 2016)

I made a thread for Car Bomb's new album but this thread could do with the new song.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Aug 25, 2016)

Probably not something most on these boards would listen to due to the extremely raw recording style, but a great listen if you "get" it.


----------



## chopeth (Aug 26, 2016)

necronoid said:


> Really glad to see Wormed, a Spanish (Madrid) band round here



indeed


----------



## Tech Wrath (Aug 26, 2016)

New song from Inanimate Existence


----------



## gunch (Aug 28, 2016)

October 21st

Been waiting since like 2011 like damn lmao


----------



## vilk (Aug 30, 2016)

lol what I didn't know Mithras was going to make another thing ever


----------



## gunch (Aug 30, 2016)

&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 16, 2016)

I know this thread is for bands releasing album in 2016 but I figure it would be easier to not use up room and start a brand new thread.

According to the news, Deicide will be releasing their new album next year. Also, Jack Owen is no longer in the band and has been replaced my Mark English. Mark used to be in Tampa, FL.'s old school death band, Monstrosity in the early days and then re-joined them in 2006. Anyways, curious to hear how the new album turns out.


----------

